# Muscleinc Christmas carnage weekend



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

This is looking to be a great event

I now have 4 guys competing in the under 95kg novices and 2 guys competing in the over 95kg novices

Who else on here has people going down to compete in this??

Hows their training going??

*This is taken from Sugden forum*



> *Novice and inters muscleinc strongman christmas carnage sat 10th dec*
> 
> novice and inters under 95kg
> 
> ...


apparently straps will be ok for the novices deadlifting

we havent got a 130kg stone to train with at the moment, wondering if this weill be a points system of some sort

should be a good event, i need to open the gym on the sunday, but would be good to go down and see the open on sunday.

.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i'd have loved to do the open cos there great events for me but i don't think i could afford to travel all that way so close to xmas


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm in it m8 so is mowgli and I think brummy , as far as I know it is points system for stones , we are staying in a travel lodge for a pi55 up dat night you and your guys are welcome to Join us .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> I'm in it m8 so is mowgli and I think brummy , as far as I know it is points system for stones , we are staying in a travel lodge for a pi55 up dat night you and your guys are welcome to Join us .


kind offer, will let the guys know


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Not 100% sure as to whether I'll be competing or not, but will be there regardless.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

seen on sugden that all novice and inter places are filled...... looki8ng forward to the comp

hows everyones training going ??


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

noticed that the deadlift on the axle will allow straps, probably a good thing (high injury potential otherwise)

was just wondering if there was a restriction to the type and length of straps, in the past i have used 2 judo belts as straps (only in training) for this sort of thing as i like the extra width and length of the judo belts


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

You can get extra long straps made for axles. Those are fine... Judo belts are a bit excessive, but probably fine..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my straps are just long enough i might have to get some longer ones .

as for training .... i have been able to do 0 relevant training .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Going down next sunday4th to try out the gear with a few lad get an idea of thew layout etc..... should be fun, and i will get a chance to play whilst they take it serious..........looking forward to this event now, the guys have been working hard too

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> Going down next sunday4th to try out the gear with a few lad get an idea of thew layout etc..... should be fun, and i will get a chance to play whilst they take it serious..........looking forward to this event now, the guys have been working hard too
> 
> .


i bid you all the best of luck and shall meet on comp day 

maybe you could film your day for all at uk-m .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

yeh will take the video camera down ....probably both , though we are out for gyms xmas drinks on the 3rd...........following saturday will be fun See you there ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> yeh will take the video camera down ....probably both , though we are out for gyms xmas drinks on the 3rd...........following saturday will be fun See you there ewen


sounds like it could be a messy one lol

have drink for me fella


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Went down with my guys for a little session with the kit for the competition next week.......some nice gear down there

though it wasnt the best day for our guys as it was gyms christmas party the day before .....thought it would be ok as it was from luunch time....wrong!! 2 guys spent the rest of the night out drinking, not really in a fit state too train, but they managed it feeling like sh1t, so they should be good to go next week

should be grteat event!!

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> Went down with my guys for a little session with the kit for the competition next week.......some nice gear down there
> 
> though it wasnt the best day for our guys as it was gyms christmas party the day before .....thought it would be ok as it was from luunch time....wrong!! 2 guys spent the rest of the night out drinking, not really in a fit state too train, but they managed it feeling like sh1t, so they should be good to go next week
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm looking forward to it let's hope the snow doesn't mess the roads up to much


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to it let's hope the snow doesn't mess the roads up to much


yeh its a bit of a way to get there........my cars not the best in snow or anything close


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

2 days till showdown !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is from the same place but last year


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> this is from the same place but last year


looks a bit warmer than last week

going to be a good comp......however 1 of my overs has pulled out, still got a few competing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> looks a bit warmer than last week
> 
> going to be a good comp......however 1 of my overs has pulled out, still got a few competing


do you guys stock or sell spider tacky ?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> do you guys stock or sell spider tacky ?


no mate, ordered some from strength shop for this comp.....may look to start stocking some bits as we go through, only just started upping my supps stock, that and clothes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done guys been a great but cold day .

think you need a trophy cabinet


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Didn't know which of the NSG guys you were, but good seeing your guys doing well today mate.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Didn't know which of the NSG guys you were, but good seeing your guys doing well today mate.


i was taking all the videos

great comp

hopefully the guys will up their bodyweight and give you a bit of competition next time

TBH i thought Baz was going to weigh in heavier than 95kg and had him down for overs novices, but he came in at 94kg,

lol yes a trophy cabinet may well be ordered LOL

would have been good to have got back for sundays comp

grant (the one that took 6th in under 95s) did amazingly well at 50 years old and only weighing in at just over 80kg (he had a major back surgury in july)

well done everyone that took part and helped the sport move along in the right direction too

.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is Grant the one everyone was shouting 'Come on Grandad'? at


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is Grant the one everyone was shouting 'Come on Grandad'? at


yeh thats the one


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

3 video clips knocked together quickly of the "spartan warriors" competing


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

conans wheel


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

stones .... no editing


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't see any videos mate.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Can't see any videos mate.


dont know why they are showing up for me

.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Ultra Soft said:


> Can't see any videos mate.


 I put a couple of videos on our link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/80805-physical-culture-gym-putney-13.html#post2691073


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone know if there are any spaces free for novice class??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Anyone know if there are any spaces free for novice class??


?? You want to compete in an event that has already happened.....Wow, that's awesome dude..Tell me how! lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> ?? You want to compete in an event that has already happened.....Wow, that's awesome dude..Tell me how! lol


Well dude, what you do, go on to Sugden, look at the up coming events and get one mixed up with this one, and make a total [email protected] of yourself!!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

NSGym said:


> dont know why they are showing up for me
> 
> .


sunday session looked good wish i could have stayed around for it


----------

